# Killing time waiting for the PCS



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate the PCS

:waitwall:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

and I feel lost without my spam page. I think I am having spam withdrawal.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 6, 2013)

It happens to every spammer at least once. You'll get over it till the next time spamming becomes available.

Just think, with CBT for the FE, there could be 4 threads a year!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

Ooooh...I like that


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 6, 2013)

NJmike said:


> and I feel lost without my spam page. I think I am having spam withdrawal.






My advice to you is to start drinking heavily.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> > and I feel lost without my spam page. I think I am having spam withdrawal.
> ...


too late


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2013)

Sittin here, waitin on a deer

Drinkin beer and wastin bullets

Aiming at the empties

Missin hitting pine trees

It ain't my fault them cans keep movin


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> > and I feel lost without my spam page. I think I am having spam withdrawal.
> ...




Better listen to him, Flounder, he's in pre-med.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought he was pre-law?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey NJ... would you say that stormwater modeling is the most complicated form of engineering? Don't worry, we will only slightly judge you based on your answer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

complicated no, but the discipline with the greatest margin for, shall I say, tweaking. calculations based on acres of drainage areas and the ability to tweak cover areas to best fit the desired result. Errors do have a huge impact on society though.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 6, 2013)

Good enough. That question was a reference to Orlando's finest storm water modeling engineer, a former member of this board, who the old timers will remember as the first person ever banned from this site.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

I personally find it to be the best, but that is because it's a big part of what we do here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike said:
> ...


+10

Also, I thought AE was the most difficult form of engineering.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2013)

NJmike said:


> I personally find it to be the best, but that is because it's a big part of what we do here.


Without EE's you wouldn't be able to efficiently model anything. Or post in this forum.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes you could... by candle light or next to the window


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

true


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

but not post in the forum


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2013)

Black magic I tell you!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

nice avatar


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2013)

I like bacon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Colonel Jessup, did you order the code red for NJ to release PE results? DID YOU ORDER THE CODE RED?!?!?!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

YES I DID


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 6, 2013)

mmmm....bacon


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Colonel Jessup, did you order the code red for NJ to release PE results? DID YOU ORDER THE CODE RED?!?!?!


You can't HANDLE the truth!! 

Son, we live in a world that has CHILLERS, BOILERS AND SWITCHGEAR. 

And those PIECES OF EQUIPMENT have to be LOCATED IN ROOMS.

Who's gonna DESIGN THEM? You? You, MR. ARCHITECT? 

I have a greater responsibility than you can possibly fathom. 

You weep for LOST PARKING SPACES and you curse the SIZE OF MY GENERATOR.

You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know: 

that THOSE MEP SYSTEMS, while tragic, probably saved lives.

And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives...

You don't want the truth. Because deep down, in places you don't talk about at parties, you WANT me on that DESIGN TEAM. 

You NEED me on that DESIGN TEAM. 

We use words like DESIGN, CODE, ANALYSIS...

we use these words as the backbone to a life spent PROVIDING OWNER COMFORT AND ENERGY EFFICIENCY. 

You use 'em as a punchline. 

I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain my DESIGN to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very ENVIRONMENT I provide,

then questions the manner in which I provide it! 

I'd rather you just said thank you and went on your way.

Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a DUCTULATOR and DESIGN a BUILDING SYSTEM. 

Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2013)

NJmike said:


> YES I DID


CW bailed you out NJ, well sort of. Quote response fail.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

yeah, I realize it now


----------



## akwooly (Dec 6, 2013)

i miss our spamfest NJ.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike said:
> 
> 
> > YES I DID
> ...


All y'all messed it up... now one screamed that they wanted the truth in the first place....


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2013)

NJM..You have mad skillzzzzz. Spamming monster. YOu may have established a new spamming record for this board. Cannot wait to see what do you do in the next 10k thread. Hope you stay around after you pass.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 6, 2013)

I plan on sticking around. I had fun and def miss it right now


----------



## David Wooderson (Dec 6, 2013)

That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

I've started to walk through the office and draw imaginary circles around the people I hate


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

Can't sleep. This would have been a good time for me to have gone on a spamming spree


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2013)

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

You know what's a great way to come down off the lack of spam ledge, hanging Christmas lights on the house. Yuck.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2013)

Going to chop down a Christmas tree today and finish decorating. The elf will start showing up tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah ours has already appeared. Daughter named him pickles.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

Using a fake tree this year with baby due so soon after Christmas


----------



## akwooly (Dec 7, 2013)

I "planted" our fake Christmas tree on the edge of the yard this summer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

That's funny right there.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 7, 2013)

Suffering from spamming withdrawal? Hit the Horse is to Stable thread...

There are other Games in that area too. It will not make the results come faster but it will ease the pain.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL @ the name Pickles. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 7, 2013)

Kids are funny that way


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

one more just to add to my post count


----------



## akwooly (Dec 8, 2013)

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

+1


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

maybe I can hit 6k before NJ posts


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

less than 600 to go


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 8, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I've started to walk through the office and draw imaginary circles around the people I hate


That is not a good sign for a new job.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2013)

akwooly said:


> Spam




Don't post that stuff just to pad your count.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, Padding my post count.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

This evenings dinner: Chicken rollatini with spinach alla parmigiana


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

And spam


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't spam anymore. I prefer to just highlight my enjoyment of hookers and blow....and bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

Also good, actually better.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

Now I don't even have the giants to keep me occupied.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep0p5stSJ6s

keep a tight grip on the bottle, keep it loose and killing time


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks eg


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

always willing to help


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

Truth is I've really come expect this. It's just a complete shame that some are notified within hours of the release of the scores and others have to wait up to a month more. System is broken.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

I mean, everyone takes it at the same time on the same day. Everyone should get their results the same way.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

oh come on now... we all know that the US is not equal per state... think about population density and all that


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)

I get that and in some cases it makes sense but how does it explain the states like PA and wis where they don't get notified until January.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 8, 2013)

well maybe they just take more time because they are hard butts


----------



## goodal (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to be so ignorant, but what's the PCS?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 9, 2013)

A company which essentially handles all of the paper pushing (applications, exam validations, etc.) for some the states. They have been notoriously slower in releasing the scores to the candidates.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, I thought you were waiting for the moving vans.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Seeing how I am in a holding pattern for an unknown length of time, gonna do my best to reach 6k before I get my results.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

This may be a challenge without the spam thread open.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 10, 2013)

you can do.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

What a day already. Jump in the shower at 0540 and NO hot water. Cold Shower. 0600 in the crawl space and troubleshooting the problem. 0600-0730 replacing hot water supply lines in anticipation of a sediment blockage somewhere. 0735 realized that the "this guy" never winterized the outside hose bib,therefore freezing the hose and ultimately bursting the hose. The tee for the hose bib line is just upstream of the water heater inlet, which caused a drop in pressure to the water heater. So, the lack of water pressure in, caused a drop water pressure out of the water heater. Closed valve to hose bib on supply line, pressure restored through water heater, and thus a restoration of hot water.

0810 first cup of coffee. What a day already.


----------



## goodal (Dec 10, 2013)

Being from what I call Northern South, how do you winterize a hose bib? On the same note, we had our yearly "bad" winter storm last weekend. 1" of ice and 4" of snow. There are usually only a couple of times a year it sucks to own a rear wheel drive car. This is one of those times. The main roads are fine but my county road has been abandoned by the road dept. I got stuck 20' past my driveway. I abandoned it for the wifes highlander.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

goodal said:


> Being from what I call Northern South, how do you winterize a hose bib?






dis connect the hose. close the valve from the inside plumbing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Getting them pretty riled up in the map results thread NJ. Good work. LOL :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

seriously! a bunch of short-tempered noobs.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

^^^ says the noob...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

true, but I'm a seasoned noob


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 10, 2013)

sayz you oking:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Getting them pretty riled up in the map results thread NJ. Good work. LOL :thumbs:


I'm coming for you Kfox. only 111 behind you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

^ 1 for the anti-cause. 

I blame grad school for lack of ability to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

^even


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ 1 for the anti-cause.
> 
> I blame grad school for lack of ability to spam.


No excuses.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 10, 2013)

I said it once and say it again...NJ, you are a reckless spamming machine. Impressive...most impressive (insert Darth Vader voice here)


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so glad that I found this site. It really helps pass the time of actually working.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

time to go home.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

I think I was about at 5k posts when my account got deleted the first time...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Why did it get deleted?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

RG likes to be called a dumb ass, go ahead, try it... Go ahead I dare you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Nah. I'll pass.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

I however deleted myself... sort of.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, that's not exactly something to brag about.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 10, 2013)

Sapper said:


> RG likes to be called a dumb ass, go ahead, try it... Go ahead I dare you.


Wait until a day when he doesn't get his morning coffee...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

That was this morning. Did you read my rant about my water heater?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

Sapper said:


> I however deleted myself... sort of.






I tried to find myself on google today... creditkarma couldn't find me two weeks ago... and nothing appeared on any of those people searches either... I think I've lived too many places and have had too many names so they all deleted me


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Who would do such a thing?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

I blame it on da' man


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

No, not bragging, just admitting to having been a dumb ass a time or two.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

It happens.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

So I ordered a book off of Kindle... and I'm sorta wondering if I can get a refund on it... one of those books where I'm just like... ummm..wow


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Becky look at her but. It's like so big.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

she looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

My kids are running crazy through my house, while my wife is at the doctor and I'm on EB.COM


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Two more posts to all 5s.


----------



## cement (Dec 10, 2013)

there's a twelve step program if you need it


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

For what?


----------



## cement (Dec 10, 2013)

EB anonymous


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

This tough spamming with a spam thread. Tough trying to get my post count up.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

I should NOT spend $500 to get Chicago pizza shipped to the hubby for Christmas... my mantra of the night


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Where the hell are you shipping it for $500?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

Some might say quality over quantity, I say quality isn't even possible on a message board so quantity is the next best option. So, spam on, Mike, spam on.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm guessing the sand box.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 10, 2013)

And EG, if so, feel free to call.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Being a child of the PCS, I am making a conscious effort to hit 6k before I get my results. We'll see


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh.... Well if that's the case he's a better man than me. What branch?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

Army and no sandbox this year THANK GOD!!!... he'll be home for Christmas, as long as the weather doesn't screw up his travel because it's close... but thank you both... I wanted to order him the 6 month sampler... but that is a no go on my budget... so I'm reminding myself that I have a job and thankful that I can spend $85 on 4 pizzas and get them shipped to VA and have them waiting for him...

I also got him a GPS watch, a bunch of running gear (complete with bodyglide), and some Bears and Cubs stuff... we had one heck of a year and I think we are both trying to over-do Christmas to make up for it. Plus I've been putting mega miles on his car while mine has stayed parked at the airport for most of the last few months so I feel a little guilty.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I'm glad he's not over there gonna be home for Christmas


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

Married 9 years... have had 6 Christmases, 4 of my birthdays, 9 of his birthdays, 7 Thanksgivings, 6 anniversaries, 5 new years together and maybe 3 Valentines days... maybe... the years kind of blend together... but I'm sure Sapper could tell a story much like mine as well as many others on this board. The "important" dates become less important and the the every day becomes "important"... I'm not worried this year... we got a 3 day buffer for travel for him to make it home by Christmas


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

That's pretty amazing for you guys.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

lots of therapy appointments (I say this as a joke, but it's for real and I'm open about it because no one talks about the bad times nowdays... all you see is smiles on facebook anymore)


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm sure. Life nowadays is a lot harder than years ago. It's all good though. There isn't anything to be ashamed of by saying therapy. If more people did, there might be less shitty things going on in the world.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

funny, I kinda think life is easier nowdays than it was years ago, which is why the people who need to talk don't have anyone to talk to...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I look at it as there are so many more things that can pressure people. Life is more complicated now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2013)

More final term project work.... :brickwall:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 10, 2013)

The things we do for an education


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2013)

NJmike said:


> I look at it as there are so many more things that can pressure people. Life is more complicated now.




Here's my deal, maybe I've never said this on EB... but I'll probably never get my PE... in fact, I don't ever think I'll get a job in trafffic engineering again despite my passion for it... sometimes I get ticked off at all of you for your complaints because you will all go further than I will... but then I remind myself... after a not nearly a year on unemployment, when it ran out, I was blessed with a job that pays the bills that can't be paid with my husbands paycheck... and while I make little more than what the McDonalads employees are protesting for, it's enough to provide for what we need.

I openly admit that I wish other people would be honest because every single one of our lives sucks sometimes... but it helps to have others tell us to remember that life can be good and it can be worse and we need to remember 'when we don't have any shoes, we must be thankful for our feet' I forget to be thankful often, but I'm thankful for those who remind me to be thankful.

no intent to preach, I'm just getting a buzz about now


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

See. This is what I was referring to. Ordinarily, people and myself included, feel the pressure to get their license from their peers, job, sometimes family members. In doing so, they don't keep the simple aspects of life in check. Because things could always be worse as you eluded to.

My reason for for getting my license is not just for the tile and money, but it was a goal I set for myself. A goal because I was told I couldn't do it. Wouldn't make it. Always compared to sisters and cousins saying, "why aren't your grades like theirs? Why can't you be better like them?" A employer telling me that maybe becoming an engineer wasn't for me. Well, I was the first in my entire family, ever, to graduate college, Cum Laute. Passed the EIT and on the cusp of reaching my goal. This is to prove me right as much as it is to prove them wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking forward to a warm shower this morning since I missed it yesterday.


----------



## Wesson9 (Dec 11, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> Army and no sandbox this year THANK GOD!!!...  he'll be home for Christmas, as long as the weather doesn't screw up his travel because it's close... but thank you both... I wanted to order him the 6 month sampler...  but that is a no go on my budget...  so I'm reminding myself that I have a job and thankful that I can spend $85 on 4 pizzas and get them shipped to VA and have them waiting for him...
> 
> I also got him a GPS watch, a bunch of running gear (complete with bodyglide), and some Bears and Cubs stuff...  we had one heck of a year and I think we are both trying to over-do Christmas to make up for it.  Plus I've been putting mega miles on his car while mine has stayed parked at the airport for most of the last few months so I feel a little guilty.


A big thank you to him from VA. It's men like yours who do what they do that allows the rest of us to do what we do. Thank you as well for supporting him through the hard and lonely times. I have friends stationed around the world and see how hard it is on families. You're all special people and deserve our respect. Here's to hoping you have a great Christmas together. God bless.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

almost lunch time. 30 minutes out


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

lunch time


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 11, 2013)

almost lunchtime, but i might eat early since I am down several ounces of blood today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> almost lunchtime, but i might eat early since I am down several ounces of blood today.




Replace the blood with whiskey and you'll be fine.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

candy is dandy but liquor is quicker


----------



## envirotex (Dec 11, 2013)

if you can't see through it then it's not thin enough...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

only 18 behind you kfox


----------



## GfunkyCivil (Dec 11, 2013)

engineergurl said:


> she looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends


Who Understands those rap guys anyway...

I mean her Butt...It is like SOOOOOO BIGGGGGGG

I couldn't resit...Thank you


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)

NJmike said:


> only 18 behind you kfox


I'll make short work of that...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Was it 18 or 19?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)

Or 20? I can't remember.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

19


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

18


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

17


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

16


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

15


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

or 16...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)

^ hey! This is not an official spam thread! Don't make me shut it down!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

good point.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

well that's not very nice


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

some day when I grow up, I want to be EB Admin


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

shutting it down. I'm out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2013)

No. I'm shutting it down.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh you guys are just so insensitive... man's got a baby coming and still no results. But, since it is not an official spam thread, and since I didn't start it, I'll leave it shut down.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2013)

Spam is gross.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

not with some moderation.

I promise to be good. Don't lock out my thread more, PLEASE.

:12:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2013)

No promises


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

does this mean that I can keep it unlocked? Because I will leave it locked if not..


----------



## csb (Dec 12, 2013)

What the hell happened in here?!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

I got carried away, Dex shut me down.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 12, 2013)

And I'll do it again if I have to. :banned:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 12, 2013)

No, that's ok. I learned my lesson.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow. That was close.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 13, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> I got carried away, Dex shut me down.






You may not want to admit this...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

csb said:


> What the hell happened in here?!




Someone was a dumbass. And I don't mean the originally banned one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

That was me. I was the dumbass.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> And I'll do it again if I have to. :banned:




You have learned well my young apprentice.

-VTE, Banhammer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Now that I have obtained PE status, I will be focusing my efforts of post count.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2013)

Post-PE, one must focus on quality, not quantity...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, unless spamming in 10k or 15k, quality does trump quantity now.


----------

